# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  Названы фамилии обвиняемых во взрыве в метро

## kalita

Генпрокурор Беларуси впервые назвал фамилии обвиняемых в совершении взрыва в минском метро.

«Вы много раз называли эти фамилии. Это секрет полишинеля. Вы хотите, чтобы я их назвал. Коновалов и Ковалев», - сказал на пресс-конференции в среду в Минске Генеральный прокурор Беларуси Григорий Василевич, передает «Интерфакс».

По его словам, оба обвиняемых родились в 1986 году, при этом один из обвиняемых призывался на обязательную военную службу и в связи с этим должен был сдавать отпечатки пальцев.

Отвечая на вопрос журналистов о том, правда ли, что эти отпечатки были сданы и затем утеряны, Г.Василевич сказал: «В банке данных его отпечатков пальцев не оказалось, хотя мне лично очень жаль, что такая огромная работа не позволила предотвратить этот акт терроризма».

Генпрокурор отметил, что виновный в данном факте сотрудник правоохранительных органов установлен, в отношении него возбуждено уголовное дело и избрана мера пресечения.

Обвиняемые на прошлой неделе приступили к ознакомлению с уголовным делом.

«14 июля они приступили к ознакомлению с уголовным делом. В течение месяца они имеют право знакомиться. Исходя из этого можно предположить, когда дело может пойти в суд», - сказал Г.Василевич.

Генпрокурор также подчеркнул, что «в 2009 году это лицо (совершившее теракт - ИФ) могло быть выявлено», если бы была проведена дактилоскопия. «То, что этого человека могли «выловить» в 2009 году, - это была бы наша помощь тем 15-ти, которые погибли, более 300 потерпевшим, некоторые из которых будут инвалидами», - сказал он, заметив, что психологический фон для отказа от прохождения дактилоскопии создавали и журналисты.

Г.Василевич напомнил, что тогда предлагал ввести «ответственность близких родственников, даже родителей, если они не сообщают о подготовке тяжкого преступления». При этом генпрокурор заметил, что эта инициатива, имеющая законодательное применение в некоторых странах мира, не касается теракта 11 апреля.

----------


## JAHolper

К&К взрывинг корпорэйшен

----------


## AKON

> К&К взрывинг корпорэйшен


Биг бэнг компани я бы сказал))

----------


## Mouse

Когда я учился, нам про такие компании рассказывали: Рога и Копыта. Наследие Астапа Бендера!

----------


## PatR!oT

что то мне не верится  что это именно те люди !!!

----------


## Незарегистрированный

> что то мне не верится, что это именно те люди !!!


Так и есть.Почитайте расследование КП по этой теме...

----------


## Mouse

> Так и есть.Почитайте расследование КП по этой теме...


как будто это убедит. Вера - дело недоказуемое)
А лучше БТ смотрите...

----------


## vova230

> Г.Василевич напомнил, что тогда предлагал ввести «ответственность близких родственников, даже родителей, если они не сообщают о подготовке тяжкого преступления». При этом генпрокурор заметил, что эта инициатива, имеющая законодательное применение в некоторых странах мира, не касается теракта 11 апреля.


А вот это беспокоит меня гораздо сильнее. Получается узаконенное стукачество, далее пойдут доносы, а там и 37 год не за горами.

----------


## Mouse

> А вот это беспокоит меня гораздо сильнее. Получается узаконенное стукачество, далее пойдут доносы, а там и 37 год не за горами.


Да стукачи были и будут, любая система не против доносов и это поощерялось в любые времена. Если человек достойный, ему не важно, какой закаон поощеряет или присекает стукачество. А всякой ущербной душенке всегда хотелось выслужиться. 
Одно дело когда ты видишь явное преступление, и сообщаешь в соответствующие органы, а другое - из низменных побуждений решаешь навредить каму-то, или позлорадствовать чей-то беде или удаче.

А 37й - через 26 лет. Может подрастёт кто-то. Поживём увидим. Но вряд ли, при нынешней ситуации развития общественных отношений народ будит так же запуган, как в прошлом веке. Надеюсь))

----------

